# Lone Star Field Trial



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

First, hats off the the Lone Star Club, they hosted as smooth a trial as a club can. Great effort by their membership.

White Knight has as pretty a piece of property as they come and he too was a wonderful host. You could tell his cows really like him as everytime he honked his truck horn, they'd come running to him. I'll bet he has a name for everyone of them.

The Open land marks were about the best I've ever seen. Triple with all three retired. Great use of terrain and bird placement, no mark over 200 yards and they got plenty of answers.

Had the chance to meet many RTFers that I had never met in person before. Hope that y'all can make it over this way soon. I was counting on Gutherie to bringsome beer since I had no prior warning that we would be in a dry county. But, he has a ballgame he had to go to. Dining on TexMex every night without a beer or Margarita was a first for me too.

Any results?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

A HUGE congratulations to Bullet being run by Mark Edwards. Bullet took 4th this weekend in the Open! 2nd last weekend and now 4th - not too shabby at all

The phone connection was not the best but here's what I heard for results:

1st Mike Cicero with ?
2nd Danny Farmer with Pudgie
3rd ??
4th Mark Edwards with Bullet

WooHoo Bullet!!

Andy and Briezy


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

Sorry I didn't get anyone else's places in the O/H Am but except...

4th #20 Sunrise Over the Jemez (Zia) o/Sheril & Tony Allen h/Tony Allen 

Congratulations!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good job Bullet congrats Lainee


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Go Bullet Go! If he keeps doing this, Mark will have him FC by the time Lainee gets him back in Apr or May. Congrats!!!!!

BTW, this will be my 30th post. I'm no longer a Jr member (I think?). Yeehaa!!!!


Angelo


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike Cicero won with Faith.

Congrats Lainee!!!

Angie


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

How 'bout that Buttlet!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

All right congrads Zia, Tony and Sheril


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Yay Buttlet!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Amateur

1st #46 AFC Sundown's Lean Mac's Dash - Roger Byrd

2nd #30 AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo - John Russell

3rd #3 FC-AFC Cotes du Rhone - Martha Russell

4th #20 Sunrise Over The Jemez - Tony Allen

RJ #25 Trumarc's Just Do It - Danny Martin

Jam #37 FC Watermark's Big Chief - Jim Cope

Best Marshall Award - Aaron and Melissa Kelly


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

All I can say is WOW! Proud of my knucklehead and glad to see that he has settled in nicely on Mark's truck again - thanks Mark and Becky! It sure is hard though not having him home....March seems so far away. 

Lainee, Flash, Buttlet


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Andy Carlson said:


> A HUGE congratulations to Bullet being run by Mark Edwards. Bullet took 4th this weekend in the Open! 2nd last weekend and now 4th - not too shabby at all
> 
> The phone connection was not the best but here's what Iheard for results:
> 
> ...


3rd was Patsy Martin with Jupitor ...Way to Go Patsy & Jupe!!

Congratulations Tony & Sheril in the AM....cool!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Lainee....Bullett...Mark and David

Aaron


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Way to go Roger(the dodger) Byrd!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks.... our girl did a great job. Tony was beside himself - and nervous as a cat on a hot tin roof (EdA can attest to how much Tony "danced" around on the line!). 

Also....... a huge congrats to Roger and Rooster B on your 1st!!!!!!!! Kudos to both of you - Rooster ran a great trial!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh My!! Congratulations Lainee & Grandma Andy too!

M


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Does anyone know the Derby/Qual placements? I for some reason can't get into EE.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats Tony and Zia (?) nice water blind, also to Cotes Du Rhone and Martha (nice dog)
Derby 
1. Mark Edwards
2. Mary Tatum
3. Clint 
dont remember the dogs it was Hot.
Jam -Gabby-Handler didnt do a very good job of lining up dog on last mark in the 4th.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Tony & Sheril that is great.
Also congrats Lainee, Bullet is on a roll.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

hibanks said:


> Congrats Tony & Sheril that is great.
> Also congrats Lainee, Bullet is on a roll.


Jimmy,

Thanks.....it is quiet an odd of a feeling seeing him doing so good and not being there.....Mark does prove the point though, a handler makes a big difference! When you are there training, give the Butthead a kick in the rear and tell him that I miss him....

Lainee and Flash


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> Thanks.....it is quiet an odd of a feeling seeing him doing so good and not being there.....Mark does prove the point though, a handler makes a big difference! When you are there training, give the Butthead a kick in the rear and tell him that I miss him....
> 
> Lainee and Flash


Congrats Lainee! I missed this earlier. He sure is growing up!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks, Jimmy! 

CONGRATS also to Mike Page and Gabby who received a JAM in the Derby! He had just gotten his dog back home 2 days before the trial!!!!! That is fabulous that he handled her to finish it!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

QUOTE=FOM

When you are there training, give the Butthead a kick in the rear and tell him that I miss him....
Lainee and Flash



I have to assume Bullet and not Mark, or maybe it is Mark. You just got him all ready for Mark, and he is doing great. Congrats Lainee, from myself and Casey.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats to Blackwater Cosmic War Machine "Tank" and owner/breeder Dale Willard along with handler Clint Avant on their Derby 3rd. The 3rd gives Tank 5 Derby points.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Can anybody confirm if Mark Edwards won the derby with Take Me Now Or Lose Me Forever? I was told he did. However the results are not up on EE yet. Thanks, Mike


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

So, Mike? Are you really going to keep Gabby? I sure think she belongs in NM.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

FOM said:


> All I can say is WOW! Proud of my knucklehead and glad to see that he has settled in nicely on Mark's truck again - thanks Mark and Becky! It sure is hard though not having him home....March seems so far away.
> 
> Lainee, Flash, Buttlet



Congratulations, Lainee!! Chin Up! ...turn that frown upside down! Nice to see that you miss the "knucklehead" ...LOL..though, that his being at home is as important to you as his achievements  

Again, Congrats...will watch for his next success!! 

Judy


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

dr_dog_guy said:


> So, Mike? Are you really going to keep Gabby? I sure think she belongs in NM.


May have to keep her, lets see how this weekend goes


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Oh, okay Mike. I guess I might understand why you like her. Just maybe.


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Lainee on Buttlet's success.


----------

